# Interrogation evaluation & Insertion & replacement codes



## gbrunow (Jan 7, 2010)

Would it ever be considered appropriate to bill code 93288 (Interrogation device evaluation (in person) at the same time as the Insertion and replacement codes for electrodes and pulse generators?  (codes 33206-33213) Per CCI, I understatnd the interrogation 93288 would be considered content of these.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## andersee (Jan 7, 2010)

Have you checked into 93640 (EP eval of leads) or 93641 (EP eval of PG and leads) during placement of a PG or leads?


----------



## deeva456 (Jan 7, 2010)

_Would it ever be considered appropriate to bill code 93288 (Interrogation device evaluation (in person) at the same time as the Insertion and replacement codes for electrodes and pulse generators? (codes 33206-33213) Per CCI, I understatnd the interrogation 93288 would be considered content of these. Any help would be greatly appreciated. _

Hello,

The answer to your question is yes you can bill 93288 with 33206-33213; you would need to add modifier 59 to 93288.

Billing 93640 & 93641 is for testing during implantation of ICD defibrillators only.


Dolores, CCC- CPC


----------



## gbrunow (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank you for your confirmation.


----------

